# TCOYF Software vs Hand Charting



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

So I DL'd the TCOYF software a while ago, and I mean a while ago, but hadn't really found time to take the trial for a test drive. I found just a few minutes this morning to take a look and meh. I think I'm just to busy to find time to sit down and figure out all the bells and whistles.

My day starts around 4:30, 5 am, on a sleep-in day 6, and I'm going from the time I get up to the time I pass out, between 10:30 pm and 12 am. I'm thinking hand charting works a lot better for me.

Anybody try both methods and prefer one over the other?


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

I've paper-charted and FFed for the last 9 years. FF has come and gone but my paper charts are just so much easier!


----------



## haleyelianasmom (Nov 5, 2005)

I've been using fertility friend


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

TCOYF software hands down and it's more reliable than FF


----------



## mammabunny (May 8, 2008)

Wow your hours of wake and sleep are like mine. I tried TCOYF software for one month. I got it from the library, and I didn't end up buying the program b/c I honestly forgot to log on sometimes. But I always wrote it down on paper. So I just continued to do it on paper. I'm sure you can do a nice print out from TCOYF, but I used my hand written paper charts to bring to my Ob's office and show her certain events in my cycle. I'm just more of a paper person. I'm sure people track their cycles on their blackberries and iphones, but that's not me.


----------



## Briannasmom (Sep 20, 2004)

The TCOYF software rocks. I've been using it for years. I wouldn't chart if I had to do it by hand. It makes it easy - tells you when you're fertile, not fertile, etc.


----------



## ACsMom (Apr 21, 2006)

I didn't vote, because I can't honestly say that I TRIED the software. It came with the book I bought, and I loaded it onto my computer, but then it started asking me questions I couldn't really answer because I'd only been charting for half a cycle at that point. So I abandoned it. I'm kind of a ludite anyway. I prefer the paper chart in front of me, so I can obsessively compare my cycles to each other, stuff like that.


----------



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACsMom* 
I'm kind of a ludite anyway. I prefer the paper chart in front of me, so I can obsessively compare my cycles to each other, stuff like that.

















I absolutely could have written this







.


----------

